
Show HN: Structure – IoT Developer Platform - brandonlipman
https://www.getstructure.io/?ref=HackerNews
======
tmetzner
Super interesting. Looks like you think there are a wide-range of potential
use cases ([https://www.getstructure.io/use-
cases](https://www.getstructure.io/use-cases)) but will be curious to see who
the early adopters are... thoughts about who jump in first?

~~~
cannadbt
There's a lot of interest in manufacturing and logistics (warehouses and
trucking). I think that's because these industries are under served for
technology in general, and IoT is great fit for their a bunch of their use-
cases.

------
tedmiston
IMO the tutorial really made it. As startup devs, we get so many "try my
app/platform/api" requests, but part of the reason I tried it was the smooth
onboarding with a 5-minute intro. At first glance it felt to me like "Zapier
for Things" plus a little more. The platform is surprisingly polished for a
first release and I'm excited to see where it goes.

------
ABIV
Been playing with it for a couple days, really cool tool. I'm working on
building the weather dashboard here: [https://docs.getstructure.io/getting-
started/walkthrough/](https://docs.getstructure.io/getting-
started/walkthrough/)

------
infinitebyte
Particularly liked the NodeRed like WorkFlow platform, which is intuitive,
easy to use.

~~~
toddhh
Great feedback. Glad you found it intuitive!

------
acdaniel
Looks awesome but there seems to be a problem with using Twitter in the
workflows.

~~~
cannadbt
Yep, unfortunately so many people are signing up for the kit can Twitter has
throttled our app, which isn't letting all the messages through. We're working
with their support now. It's letting some through though, so keep trying!

------
kevando
Way cool! You should get this in high schools!

[https://www.getstructure.io/get-the-
kit/instructions](https://www.getstructure.io/get-the-kit/instructions)

~~~
magnitudeio
We're exploring that possibility. Interesting potential!

------
neom
Great work folks, looks fantastic, can't wait to give it a whirl. :)

~~~
zwigby
Thanks, we're excited to show it to the world.

------
cridenour
This is awesome. I might finally make that "Big Red Deploy Button" for the
engineering team with this!

I see the Slack output, is there a good way to send a Slack command input to a
workflow?

~~~
cannadbt
You can use the Webhook Trigger to do that pretty easily:
[https://docs.getstructure.io/workflows/triggers/webhook/](https://docs.getstructure.io/workflows/triggers/webhook/)

------
iotjunkie
Messing with the workflows today, very simple, very clean. Super impressed!

------
rywalker
Very cool. Is there a getting started tutorial somewhere?

~~~
zwigby
Absolutely. [https://docs.getstructure.io/getting-
started/walkthrough/](https://docs.getstructure.io/getting-
started/walkthrough/) There are also specific hardware guides as well.

